# Worms passed on to humans



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

This may be off-topic...sorry...move me if need be. My dh wanted me to post and ask is there any worms/parasites that can be transmitted from goats poop to humans. A while back my little guy, 3 was poppin berries like they were milk duds....hubby is freakin out with the potential of infecting the kids with something...Them walking in teh pasture, kids being kids, coming inside with their shoes on...baby crawling...ahh...painting the picture here. Just wondering. I have a child now who has been having tummy issues for about a week. Diarrhea, stomach pains, etc. I was hoping it was just gonna pass through, now I have been giving him a ton of probiotics today to see if we can build his flora up a bit...now this talk of raw milk, etc., etc., I'm wonderin if he has a worm or something...although I could use a tape worm or two for a couple of weeks knock that last 10 lbs. off from the last baby :rofl


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Humans can pick up cocci from just about anywhere but should have resistance quite early.
We have plenty of our own parasites without having to pick any up from livestock.
Do you have dogs...? cats?? Don't blame the goats!! 
Give him ivermectin with a little sulmet in his next glass of milk!~!
juskiddin
Lee


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

There is a similar species (Strongyloides stercoralis) that affects humans in many parts of the world. When the larvae penetrate the skin it causes intense itching and the victim may have a brief rise of temperature and a slight headache. As the larvae migrate through the lungs they cause symptoms of lethargy, anorexia, cough and sometimes of mild bronchopneumonia. Humans are not affected by the same parasite that attacks goats but it is interesting to wonder if the goats suffer from some of the same symptoms.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Children can get dog worms and worms from the soil but I am not sure from goats.... however they do poop out eggs .

I would take the child to doctor ,especially since this child is 3 yr.old


> I have a child now who has been having tummy issues for about a week. Diarrhea, stomach pains


 and this going on for a week now as the child can get dehydrated and especially if this child is the only family member that's got diarrhea and ill.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd be more worried about worms from dogs and cats than goats. And I had a 2 yr old daughter get very dehydrated from just mild diarrhea that lasted for a little more than week. Just a caution...


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

The 3 year old is not sick...the 9 year old...he's not deydrated, he is drinking plenty, not a constant thing. Unfortuantely, the doctor's are about as back woods as you can get. I.E. oh he down syndrome, hmmmm. well could he come back in 3 months so I can "study up" on it! Ya, that is what I am dealing with.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I think that most parasites are species-specific. Goat internal temperature is much higher than a humans, so I doubt the same parasites could survive in that different environment. In less-developed countries, Ivermectin is used as a human anti-helmetic.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would be more concerned with germs in the dirt he ate along with the berries than any worms


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

There was a story on the news a while back. A woman started having headaches, nausea, etc. when she went into the doctor they did an MIR on her head and found she had a tape worm in her brain. When it was removed it was close to 9 inches long. They traced it back to eating under cooked pork from a recent trip to Mexico. Just to be safe I would take a poop sample in to the doctor's office. Just put it in a baby food jar and keep it in the fridge. You really should not go bare foot in any area that contains animal poop of any kind because as Sondra posted above, those worms can penetrate the skin and work their way throughout your body.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

The parasite infection from undercooked pork is from Trichinella. 

The parasites in the ground are hookworm and Sandy is right- you are only in danger of hookworm if you spread human fecal material around where your children play. And this would have to be from humans infected with hookworm to start with. You can not get it from other animals. This is mostly a problem where human waste is used to fertilize crops.

It used to be a problem in the Southeastern US before there was widespread plumbing and sewer treatment. Animal hookworm is not transferable to humans. When cautioning about fecal contamination of the soil our elders were talking about HUMAN waste not animals.
Lee


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Just a note...giardia (sp) is one of those bugs that can get around. I had it before when working for the vet. I had been helping care for a cat that had a bad case of it, and obviously I didn't wash up well enough after cleaning the cages. It's about like a stomach flu, but hurts (stomach pain) about twice as bad.
A fecal check at a doctor office is best to diagnose this. A drug called Flagil (sp) is the treatment med for giardia.

Whim


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

My soon to be 3 y/o (Solomon) popped goat berries last year at Paula's farm after he finished off her bag of (goat treat) raisins! Little mushier poop for a day was the only reaction, but that could just as easily been from the raisins! You're not alone!


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

when I was a little girl we lived in Nigeria and Mom always made me wear shoes no matter what because of the hookworms. There were also guinea worms, but I forget how you get those. Whenever Mom was hiring a new cook she always requested a fecal sample from the prospective employee and took it to the doc to get it tested!!


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

Even cocci is species specific...almost all species will have it but the diff strains will vary.


----------

